# wifi in big house...



## monkeyboy (Apr 30, 2009)

A stupid question perhaps...

What is the standard thing to do in trying to outfit a bigger space/house with Wifi (bigger area than can be covered by a single access point), specifically without a wired "backbone"? Or is a wired backbone pretty much required?

If a wired backbone is the way to go... well I guess I'm surprised that HomePNA didn't catch on more, nor is the FreeBSD support for HomePNA (phoneline Ethernet) where it would need to be... (I know Broadcom is mainly at fault...)


----------



## SeanC (Apr 30, 2009)

First make sure nothing is blocking your signal. TVs and refrigerators do a great job messing up your signal.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 30, 2009)

The best method is a wired backbone between the access points.


----------

